# Installing FreeBSD Manually



## iic2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Even FreeBSD would be proud.  I read they been over-hauling sysinstall but for now here's another FBSD loving critic.

It even gives you an idea of how many other things work.  Chroot, Jail, geom_mirror.  I have not tried this yet because I'm into multi-FreeBSD-installs but I think this can be incorporated with help from other who only need a clue.  But whatever the case every newbee need a taste of this...  and best of all; ic2 don't need to say another word   

http://bsdtips.utcorp.net/mediawiki/index.php/Helio/man-install


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## zeiz (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe the sysinstall is very simple and fast so if I have it I use it.
However my older box indeed dislikes sysinstall and hangs with this message: ...Probing devices... (hang) Segmentation fault. Core dumped...
Trying invoke sysinstall from installation leads sometimes to the same message sometimes to panic.
That's true for 7.x and 8.0-current. Miraculously 6.4's sysinstall goes through without problems. This eliminates troubles, but if imagine that I don't have 6.4 CD then theoretically it's indeed interesting how to install without even starting sysinstall


----------



## iic2 (Aug 14, 2009)

More tips in relation:  Something I found when I was totally FBSD brainless (still is really). I Just somehow dug it up AGAIN.  killasmurf86, you really done a lot.

http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-1305.html


----------

